# Je n'étais pas sûr si je survivrais et sinon, avec qui je pourrais mourir.



## Taman

Non sapevo se sarei sopravvissuto né con chi/cui sarei potuto morire.
Est-ce que cette phrase est correcte?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non è chiaro.
Devi scrivere anche l'originale in francese, grazie.


----------



## Taman

Je n'étais pas sûr si je survivrais (ce voyage) et sinon, avec qui je pourrais mourir.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Taman. La mia proposta: "Non sapevo se sarei sopravvissuto (a quel viaggio), né con chi, nel caso, sarei potuto morire".


----------



## vraibreton

Ciao a tutti. Vorrei chiedervi se si può dire, in questo caso, "Non sapevo se sopravvivrei, né con chi potrei morire." ?
Mi chiedo perché in francese si dice neI condizionale presento ma nelle due frase in italiano i verbi si cambiano al passato del condizionale... Si possono dire le due versioni ?

E anche, non possiamo tenere l'idea di "je n'étais pas sûr..."? con non era sicuro/a?


----------



## Necsus

vraibreton said:


> Ciao a tutti. Vorrei chiedervi se si può dire, in questo caso, "Non sapevo se sopravvivrei, né con chi potrei morire." ?


In linea di massima no, ma devi fornire più contesto.


vraibreton said:


> E anche, non possiamo tenere l'idea di "je n'étais pas sûr..."? con non era sicuro/a?


Sì, si può. Anche se a mio avviso in italiano è meno utilizzato.


----------

